# Grooming A Great Dane?



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

so i have been doing my own grooming on my danes since day 1. i do their nails, ears, whatever... i do it myself. i was wonder about brushing them. so far ive been using one of those bumpy rubber curry combs on them. they love it because it gives them a great massage. it gets the loose hair off pretty well, but i was wondering if theres any other kind of brush or anything i should use on them? since they are so short coated, theres not a whole lot of grooming involved when it comes to the brushing!


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

nope, the rubber brush is really all you need. sometimes after i use the rubber brush on gwen, i lightly slide a slicker brush over her to pick up all the fur still on her. but that's not something that _needs_ to be done, you can also brush it off with your hands. lol. sounds like you're doing great with grooming them!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

After reading this little thread I went staight out and bought a "Curry Brush" for my upcoming Dane pups. Is this a good brush? Is it the right brush? Thanks!
Nessa


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

that one will work.

this is the one i have. for me, it's easier to hold on to.









but the one you got will work just fine.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> After reading this little thread I went staight out and bought a "Curry Brush" for my upcoming Dane pups. Is this a good brush? Is it the right brush? Thanks!
> Nessa


thats the same one i use. i like it. and let me tell you...my girls do tooo!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh kool Dane&cocker mom, I have one of those as well, but use it only while I am bathing them... I was told it was for bathing and scrubbing. I guess I could use this too. 

Thanks GreatDanemom! I will let you know how they like it! I can already tell you that Jodie sure LOVES IT! LOL... I couldnt contain myself... I had to open it and try it out. Looks like I will be buying another very soon  hehe.
This one is now Jodie's .
Nessa


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh kool Dane&cocker mom, I have one of those as well, but use it only while I am bathing them... I was told it was for bathing and scrubbing. I guess I could use this too.
> 
> Thanks GreatDanemom! I will let you know how they like it! I can already tell you that Jodie sure LOVES IT! LOL... I couldnt contain myself... I had to open it and try it out. Looks like I will be buying another very soon  hehe.
> This one is now Jodie's .
> Nessa


*sigh* i cant look at your signature anymore. my girls arent even a year old yet... acutally Chloe will be on the 12th... but anyway, they arent even a year old yet and i want more pups! we have a 1bdrm apartment, so we really cant have anymore unless we move out! i cant wait to get a nice house. i we are planning on getting 2 more danes, and probably a mastiff too. i just love those little puppy faces! i wanna kiss em to death! let me know when you get your new ones, they are precious!!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey GreatDanemom, one of your Danes is almost 1 year old! Wow, I think we need some updated pictures of the both of them


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Hey GreatDanemom, one of your Danes is almost 1 year old! Wow, I think we need some updated pictures of the both of them


i think we need some more pictures too!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I use a Zoom Groom and also like to go over most short hair coats with a stripping knife (much the same thing as a Furminator with a different handle).


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i know i know! ive been really really busy with work though. i will get some new pics of them this sunday when we go to the dogpark!!!


----------

